# Sourdough loaf



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 21, 2019)

I am starting to figure out this sourdough thing.  I prefer the loaf shape to the round.  Been trying different recipes every week.  This is my favorite.  Doing a pumpernickel tomorrow to go with my corned beef that comes up of its bath today.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 21, 2019)

BT, It looks like you have the bread down perfectly !


----------



## tomd8 (Jul 6, 2019)

Your bread looks unbelievable...great oven spring.  I bounced between a boule but have settled on a fat baguette style done in a commercial form.  I bake 2 loaves at a time every other week.  I use a loaf a week for breakfast toast with melted cheese.  My loaves are 50% whole wheat sourdough.  My sourdough bread comes out more sweet than sour yet my culture is strong.  How would you describe the taste of your sourdough?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 10, 2019)

It has a mild sour flavor.  I been baking every week so starter is very active.  I don't make levean any more I just build starter to the amount needed for recipe.  This is the recipe I pretty much only use now.

https://bakednyc.com/bakingsociety/2017/11/01/the-simple-sourdough-tin-loaf-of-your-dreams/


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 10, 2019)

Alright this is motivation to finally get a sourdough starter going..!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 10, 2019)

Forgot to mention I use all white flour on that recipe.


----------



## tomd8 (Jul 10, 2019)

Here is one of my loaves sliced on an angle the way I use for breakfast toast.  This one may be 25% WW.  I sometimes add seeds in the bread (chia, millet, flax) along with sesame on the top.  I do make a sponge, 24 hour autolyse and 36 to 48 hour cold rise in fridge.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 10, 2019)

Wow those look great.  I am still pretty new to sourdough.  Have only weekends free and not much time to experiment.


----------

